
EU lawmakers want to scrap roaming fees by 2015 - adidash
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/02/24/us-eu-telecoms-roaming-idUSBREA1N0SZ20140224
======
mschuster91
This is how markets should be handled and regulated, not the US way.

I am glad to live in Europe, not in the uncivilized ultra-capitalist US.

